# RIP Peter Green



## BrianGT

Peter passed away peacefully in his sleep last night. I'm so sad to hear that.

He was a huge influence on my playing in the early days. I have played Albatross all my playing life and the number of times I nailed the feel, tone and vibe I can count on one hand. It's a simple tune but it is drenched in feel.

His troubles are behind him now and may he jam up there with the best.

RIP Peter, you touched me.


----------



## muzzer

Just seen this and it has left me feeling very sad. Incredible player and proof that the song is important not the amount of notes you can play.

Sad to see him move on to a different plane


----------



## BrianGT

20 years old playing this with John Mayall. Filling Eric Clapton's shoes who had just left and at that time was known as God.

He stepped up to the plate and then some.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

R.i.p.

The Green Manalishi


----------



## uruk hai

The word legend is very over used these days, not in this case though. A true icon who in my opinion never received a fraction of the recognition he was due.

Peter Green the world is poorer without you.

R.I.P


----------

